# This is NOT a photo!



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://izismile.com/2009/02/27/ordinary_girlfrom_the_first_sight_7_pics.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please post more info than just a link.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, how about this- the "photo" is actually an airbrushing! Pretty incredible.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Some people are better at painting than the rest of us are at sleeping. That's pretty incredible.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, whoever painted this picture of me got the hair color and the eye color wrong 
That is incredible airbrushing and does look like a photo


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

her right (our left) eye is making me nuts..it's like....pointed IN or something ..or a lil too big??

Still- that is amazingly anal retentive work.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That is astonishing!


----------

